# Manual mit oder ohne Bremse?



## efahrad863 (21. September 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem der Wheelie einigermaßen klappt, ist bei mir jetzt der Manual dran.

Aktuell übe ich das ganze komplett ohne Bremse, d.h. ich bin schon hunderte Male meist recht sicher nach hinten abgestiegen. Richtig große Schritte mache ich im Moment jedoch nicht.

Die einschlägigen Youtube-Tutorials empfehlen, dass man mit der Bremse den Manual lernt, nur ein Video setzt auch auf den Manual ohne Bremse (siehe unten). Allerdings hat mich persönlich die Technik ohne Bremse in der Theorie am ehesten überzeugt. Bei vielen Manual-Videos sieht man auch, wie die Fahrer sehr stark mit der Bremse arbeiten, und der eigentlich Sinn (die gute Balance) nach meiner Sicht zu kurz kommt.

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen. Habt ihr mit oder ohne Bremse gelernt, was würdet ihr empfehlen?

Momentan fühle ich mich ohne Bremse beim üben allerdings recht sicher, weil das nach hinten absteigen ganz gut sitzt. Hat da jemand (z.B. bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten) vielleicht schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Mauntnbaiker (21. September 2021)

Nach hinten abzusteigen ist nur bei niedrigen Geschwindigkeiten machbar. 
Ich sehe auch keinen Nachteil darin, die Bremse beim Manual einzusetzen. Je länger man übt bzw. je besser man wird, desto weniger stark wird man die Bremse verwenden.

Ein Vorteil beim Manuallernen mit Bremse ist, dass man einen Automatismus entwickelt, beim Manual immer einen Finger am Bremsgriff zu haben. Andernfalls ist es nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis man doch mal zu weit nach hinten kippt und stürzt, da das kontrollierte nach hinten Abspringen nicht möglich ist, und man nicht mehr schnell genug an die Bremse kommt.
Mir macht z.B. der Manual wenn es den Berg herunter geht am meisten Spass. Mit nach hinten absteigen geht da wegen der hohen Geschwindigkeit gar nichts.

Die Sache sieht sicher anders aus, wenn man Manuals nur auf Parkplätzen oder so bei niedriger Geschwindigkeeit macht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alteoma301 (22. September 2021)

sehr gute Frage. Aktuell übe ich auch am Manual und hänge gefühlt zu viel an der Bremse. Das macht die Sache auf der einen Seite sicherer (Hinten runterfallen) aber auf der anderen Seite muss man zusätzlich zum Gleichgewicht noch die Bremse unter Kontrolle halten. Das erhöht die Komplexität schon enorm. Ich bin leider noch nicht über den Berg und kann dir auch nicht retrospektiv sagen, was besser ist.


----------



## mad raven (22. September 2021)

bei mir hat zu viel Bremse dazu geführt, dass ich zu häufig den Notanker geworfen habe obwohl es gar nicht notwendig war.
Bin insofernn bei @Mauntenbiker  dass ich mit Bremse nicht verkehrt finde. aber mit anfangs mit wenig Bremse üben würde. (Bei dem Schritt stehe ich auch noch)


----------



## ylfcm (22. September 2021)

Hab das auf einem BMX und daher ohne Notanker gelernt. Bei 20" üblichen Geschwindigkeiten kein Problem, aber bergab mit dem MTB kommt man ganz schnell in den Bereich, wo die Beinchen nicht mehr mitrennen können 
In der Hinsicht ist die Bremse natürlich super!

Gleichzeitig bin ich aber so "puristisch", dass ein Manual mMn. nicht mit der Bremse kontrolliert werden sollte. Es ist schon praktisch (und ich bin auch neidisch auf die, die das können), wenn man auf der schleifenden Bremse stehend einen sehr steilen Berg runter rollen kann, aber ein "schöner" Manual is das dann halt nicht.
Ggfs. läuft man in der Lernphase auch Gefahr zu viel mit der Bremse zu machen und gar nicht die Grenzen des Hüft- und Kniespielraums auszuloten. Man kann einigen Fahrern gut ansehen, dass sie eigentlich vom Wheelie kommen, wenn da sehr wenig "vorne-hinten-Hub" eingesetzt wird.

Mein Votum daher: Bremse ja, aber nur digital als letzter Anker. Bremse ziehen = Manual zu ende. Nächster Versuch, better luck next time.


----------



## k0p3 (22. September 2021)

Ich habe mich über die schleifendes Bremse erstmal an den Manual rangetastet, um ein Gefühl dafür zu bekommen. 
Bei moderatem Gefälle kann ich die Balance langsam aber sicher immer besser halten und brauche die Bremse inzwischen weniger. 
Das übe ich dann allerdings auch gezielt. 

Vom "sauberen Manual" ists trotzdem noch weit weg.  😌


----------



## Marc B (22. September 2021)

Bei mir war es so, dass der Wheelie bergab (oder schnell in der Ebene) dem MANUAL eher geschadet hat, dies habe ich auch bei Anderen beobachtet - hier erkläre und zeige ich es:


----------



## Sespri (23. September 2021)

Ich staune vielmehr, dass man als "Nicht-Zirkusartist" den Manual soweit lernen und das Bike aus vollem Lauf aufs HR bringen kann, ohne die Bremse anzutasten. Dass es geht, wird täglich bewiesen - für mich trotzdem ein Buch mit sieben Siegeln.

Wheelie konnte ich als 20 jähriger auch mit dem RR, nicht kilometerweit, aber es ging. Heute hätte ich keinen Plan mehr - von wegen Radfahren verlernt man nicht.

Mal sehen, eventuell zur Auffrischung als Winterprojekt auf der Quartierstrasse...


----------



## Xyz79 (23. September 2021)

Sespri schrieb:


> Ich staune vielmehr, dass man als "Nicht-Zirkusartist" den Manual soweit lernen und das Bike aus vollem Lauf aufs HR bringen kann, ohne die Bremse anzutasten. Dass es geht, wird täglich bewiesen - für mich trotzdem ein Buch mit sieben Siegeln.
> 
> Wheelie konnte ich als 20 jähriger auch mit dem RR, nicht kilometerweit, aber es ging. Heute hätte ich keinen Plan mehr - von wegen Radfahren verlernt man nicht.
> 
> Mal sehen, eventuell zur Auffrischung als Winterprojekt auf der Quartierstrasse...


Das kann man sogar als Hüftsteifer 40 jähriger noch lernen. Dauert halt nur seine Zeit. Man muss nur hartnäckig dran bleiben.


----------



## Mauntnbaiker (23. September 2021)

Xyz79 schrieb:


> Das kann man sogar als Hüftsteifer 40 jähriger noch lernen. Dauert halt nur seine Zeit. Man muss nur hartnäckig dran bleiben.


Das kann man sogar als Hüftsteifer 50 jähriger noch lernen. Dauert halt nur seine Zeit. Man muss sich nur noch mehr in die Sache reinverbeißen.


----------



## Xyz79 (23. September 2021)

Mauntnbaiker schrieb:


> Das kann man sogar als Hüftsteifer 50 jähriger noch lernen. Dauert halt nur seine Zeit. Man muss sich nur noch mehr in die Sache reinverbeißen.


Ich fand es mit 40 schon schwer genug. Aber ja, es geht immer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ylfcm (23. September 2021)

Ihr seid lustig... Ich hab damals als Teenager trotz intensivem Trainings teilweise gefühlt monatelang keinerlei Fortschritte gemacht


----------



## Xyz79 (23. September 2021)

ylfcm schrieb:


> Ihr seid lustig... Ich hab damals als Teenager trotz intensivem Trainings teilweise gefühlt monatelang keinerlei Fortschritte gemacht


Beruhigt mich ja.
War schon manchmal deprimierend.


----------



## efahrad863 (23. September 2021)

Erstmal vielen Dank an alle für die Antworten 
Es tut gut sich hier auszutauschen und des Gefühl zu haben das man nicht der einzige "Verrückte" ist.
(Insbesondere, wenn man beim Üben von irgendwelchen Rentnern aus dem Fenster angekeift wird, das man mal was vernünftiges machen soll..)

@Mauntnbaiker
Aktuell bin ich noch auf glatten Flächen bei niedrigen Geschwindigkeiten unterwegs. Es hat mich übrigens ein ganzes Stück weiter gebracht, vom weichen Rasen auf harten Asphalt zu wechseln. Auf dem unebenen Untergrund habe ich überhaupt kein Land gesehen.
Jetzt habe ich wenigstens das Gefühl, dass ich manchmal so eine Art Gewichtsausgleich mit der Hüfte für einen klitzkleinen Moment hinbekomme und hoffe, dass das langsam immer mehr wird.

Allgemein zu meinem Hintergrund. Da ich gerade hier keine Strecken zum richtigen Mountainbiken habe (und auch nur ein recht abgerittenes >15 Jahre altes Race-Hardtail) versuche ich mich an Fahrtechnik-Standards. Man soll ja seine Schwächen trainieren 
Habe mir dazu ein 26er Dirt Bike zugelegt, um es möglichst einfach zu haben.
Der Wheelie (regelmäßig 50-100 bei stabiler Geschwindigkeit) hat bei mir jetzt 1 Jahr gedauert. Teilweise hatte ich das Gefühl es geht überhaupt nicht vorwärts und ich lerne das in diesem Leben nicht mehr. Wenn ich in einem Jahr mit dem Manual ähnlich vorangekommen bin, bin ich zufrieden 

Wenn es dann schneller wird, werde ich wohl die Bremse dazu nehmen. Im Moment habe ich das Gefühl, dass es mir leichter fällt mich nur auf die "Balance" zu konzentrieren. Außerdem kann ich dann länger üben, weil mich sonst irgendwann die Blasen auf der rechten Hand vom Bremsen vom weiteren Üben abhalten. Das war beim Wheelie immer ein Problem.

@ Marc B, deine Videos hatte ich schon gesehen (Danke dafür . Sie haben mich auch auf das "Problem" Bremsen beim Manual gebracht.

Ich würde mich auch zu den Hüftsteifen und eher ungeschickten zählen, aber ich denke mit genug Übung und Geduld kann man das schon alles hinbekommen. Das sagen ja auch alle erfahrenen hier.

Viel Erfolg an alle die es auch noch vor sich haben.


----------



## Deleted 11242 (23. September 2021)

Ich habe es mit Bremse gelernt und schaffe mittlerweile - an guten Tagen - gerne mal 100m, wenn es bergab geht. Leider benutze ich die Bremse noch viel zu oft, da man dazu neigt die Beinarbeit zu vergessen, weil die Bremse ja so bequem ist und weniger Kraft beim Regulieren kostet. ABER sie kostet Geschwindigkeit und ein ganz wichtiger Faktor kommt noch hinzu...

...und zwar das Bremsfading! Gerade Zweikolbenanlagen sind ja prädestiniert für eine schnelle Überhitzung, Druckpunktwandern und Änderung der Modulationseigenschaften bei großer Hitze, die man ganz schnell erreicht, wenn es bergab geht. Ich fahre hinten einen MT4 Sattel und mich hätte es letztens fast gelegt, weil der Anker komplett anders reagiert hat, als er heiß war. Damit habe ich nicht gerechnet, ist aber noch mal gutgegangen.

Wenn ich den Manual nochmal lernen müsste, würde ich den Fokus auf "ohne Bremse" legen.


----------



## Mauntnbaiker (24. September 2021)

Ich finde grundsätzlich auch, dass es sinnvoll ist, auf möglichst wenig Bremseinsatz beim Manual hinzuarbeiten (anders kann man das Üben da ja kaum bezeichnen), aber zu dogmatisch sollte man hier auch nicht sein. Selbst wenn man vom technischen her komplett ohne zu bremsen manualieren kann, dann wird man trotzdem, z.B. wenn es bergab geht, die Bremse benutzen um die Geschwindigkeit zu kontrollieren. Sei es weil es einfach zu steil ist, oder weil die Strecke zu kurvig ist, als das man es einfach so laufen lassen könnte.

Da ich parallel zum Manual auch versuche meinen Wheelie zu verbessern, komme ich seit einigen Monaten im Flachen nicht mehr richtig weiter, um beim Manual die Zuhilfenahme der Bremse wegzutrainieren. Der Wheelie macht einfach zu viel Spaß, als dass ich ihn bei meinen Technikrunden weglassen würde. Letztendlich profitiert man aber sowohl beim Wheelie wie beim Manual,  wenn man das Feingefühl im Bremsfinger verbessert.

Ich würde also sagen, das Wheelieren verlangsamt die Fortschritte beim Manual, verhindert sie jedoch nicht.


----------



## mad raven (24. September 2021)

efahrad863 schrieb:


> Aktuell bin ich noch auf glatten Flächen bei niedrigen Geschwindigkeiten unterwegs. Es hat mich übrigens ein ganzes Stück weiter gebracht, vom weichen Rasen auf harten Asphalt zu wechseln. Auf dem unebenen Untergrund habe ich überhaupt kein Land gesehen.


Interessant. Bei mir ist es genau andersherum. Auf Asphalt macht mein Kopf deutlich schneller zu. 
Auf rasen habe ich hingegen das größte Problem damit, dass ich zu schnell die notwendige Geschwindigkeit verliere. Eine wirklich brauchbare Ecke mit passendem Gefälle ist hier schlecht zu finden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xyz79 (24. September 2021)

Ich fand zum üben immer ca 20 Km/h als Startgeschwindigkeit angenehm. Mittlerweile bleibe ich bei 45 km/h auch noch entspannt.
Bremse nur als Notanker wenn es zu weit nach hinten geht. Ist eh erstaunlich wie spät der kipppunkt kommt. Hab es aber auch nie mit schleifender Bremse geübt.


----------



## k0p3 (24. September 2021)

Seltsamerweise klappt bei mir der Manual ohne Bremse besser, wenn ich langsam rolle. 
Je schneller ich unterwegs bin, desto mehr arbeite ich mit schleifender Bremse. Dadurch kann ich ihn dann allerdings viel länger halten.


----------



## Deleted 247734 (28. September 2021)

Ihr habt's gut, ich bekomm die Front gar nicht hoch genug um mir Gedanken ums Bremsen machen zu müssen.   Mein Schwerpunkt ist vermutlich nicht weit genug hinten und unten:

höchster Punkt:


----------



## ylfcm (28. September 2021)

Prinzipiell sieht die Position erstmal ganz gut aus, aber aus einem Einzelbild kann man natürlich nichts herleiten, da man den Balancepunkt so semi-beliebig wählen kann*

Wenn du allerdings sagst, dass das dein höchster Punkt ist (und du da grad probierst höher zu kommen), dann ist das auch deine maximal-nach-hinten-/maximal-Zug-Position?
Die ist bei mir auf jeden Fall deutlich gestreckter. Also auch Arsch weiter nach hinten und unten, aber vor allem ist meine Armstreckung besonders im Schulterbereich viel ausgeprägter. So gestreckt könnte ich mir im Extremfall mit Schultern/Oberarm die Ohren zuhalten. (So in Richtung Kopfsprung ins Wasser. Kann das nicht so richtig beschreiben )


* Dazu muss man aber erstmal weit genug nach oben kommen. Hieß bei uns immer Hörnchen-Manual, wenn man das so aufrecht wie möglich macht.
Das Hochziehen an sich kann man aber auch gut trainieren. Ist im Endeffekt hauptsächlich eine Timing-Sache und wenn man das etwas beherrscht kann man ohne viel Kraftaufwand so überziehen, dass man nach hinten absteigen muss.
Hast du mal probiert - wenn jetzt auch noch mit vieeel Kraftaufwand - so zu überziehen? Reicht mMn ein paarmal bei Schrittgeschwindigkeit, damit der Kopf merkt, wieviel Luft da beim normalen Ziehen noch ist

edit:
Nicht das beste Beispiel, aber zeigt so halbwegs, was ich meine. (Quelle)
Das ist nicht mal die "maximal-nach-hinten-/maximal-Zug-Position", sondern eher so 66%-ziehen-um-einen-kleinen-bunnyhop-aus-dem-manual-zu-machen. Vergleich mal den Winkel von Arm<>Schultern<>Brustkorb.




edit2: nur zur Sicherheit: Deine Position da oben ist vollkommen okay! Schön neutral, so dass man in jede Richtung gut reagieren kann. ABER das gilt natürlich nur, wenn du bei der Position im neutralen Balancepunkt hängst


----------



## alteoma301 (28. September 2021)

und mein affenhirn klickt da geistesverloren drei mal auf den 'play' button


----------



## Deleted 247734 (28. September 2021)

Ja, bin über einen Artikel von Marc gestolpert. Dort beschreibt er auch typische Fehler. Werde an meiner Beinstreckung beim hochziehen arbeiten.

Edit: kein Handy dabei gehabt, aber nochmal 30min investiert: gestreckte Beine und Hüftimpuls reicht um das Rad deutlich höher zu kommen, ich komme in den Sweetspot und darüber hinaus. Ein paar Meter rollen hat geklappt, aber der Angstfinger griff schnell... 

Jetzt geht es wohl an die Kontrolle mit den Beinen, das ist in der Position gar nicht so leicht.


----------



## efahrad863 (28. September 2021)

mad raven schrieb:


> Interessant. Bei mir ist es genau andersherum. Auf Asphalt macht mein Kopf deutlich schneller zu.
> Auf rasen habe ich hingegen das größte Problem damit, dass ich zu schnell die notwendige Geschwindigkeit verliere. Eine wirklich brauchbare Ecke mit passendem Gefälle ist hier schlecht zu finden



Ich habe das üben auch erst auf weichen Untergrund angefangen, und bin dann immer nach hinten abgestiegen. Das war teilweise schon abenteuerlich (weggerutscht, sehr spontan abgestiegen..) und es hat mich etwas Überwindung und auch eine ganze Menge Übungstage gekostet auf Asphalt zu wechseln. Da ging es dann aber gleich besser weil ich zum einen nicht so spontan absteigen musste (keine Unebenheiten) und ich beim Landen auch saubere auf den Füßen gestanden habe. Ich hoffe es bleibt dabei, dass das Absteigen immer klappt 




Xyz79 schrieb:


> Ich fand zum üben immer ca 20 Km/h als Startgeschwindigkeit angenehm. Mittlerweile bleibe ich bei 45 km/h auch noch entspannt.
> Bremse nur als Notanker wenn es zu weit nach hinten geht. Ist eh erstaunlich wie spät der kipppunkt kommt. Hab es aber auch nie mit schleifender Bremse geübt.



Aktuell übe ich sehr langsam, also eher Schrittgeschwindigkeit. Meine Hoffnung ist, dass ich dadurch ein gutes Gefühl für die Balance bekommen.
Zu Beginn habe ich immer steif auf dem Rad gehangen und dem geharrt was da kommt. Mittlerweile schaffe ich es mich kurz zu bewegen bevor es wieder nach vorne runter oder nach hinten rüber geht. So hoffe ich dann auf Fortschritte.

Ein Fehler den ich irgendwie immer wieder mache, ist, dass ich wenn ich versuche das Gewicht wieder nach Vorne zu bringen um nicht zu steil zu werden, am Lenker ziehe und die Arme einknicke. Dann geht das Rad erst recht steil und ich muss nach hinten absteigen.

Mal eine andere Frage, ist es schonmal jemanden passiert, das er sich auf das Rad gesetzt hat?
Stelle ich mir recht unangenehm vor und habe da auch etwas Respekt, was vielleicht dazu führt, das ich lieber etwas zu hoch über dem Rad bin. Videoanalyse habe ich noch vor, wenn ich mal nicht alleine bin. Dann schaue ich mal wo ich so hänge.


----------



## ylfcm (28. September 2021)

efahrad863 schrieb:


> Aktuell übe ich sehr langsam, also eher Schrittgeschwindigkeit. Meine Hoffnung ist, dass ich dadurch ein gutes Gefühl für die Balance bekommen.


Ein gutes Gefühl bekommst du so sicherlich, aber ich kann dir nur empfehlen auch mal bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten zu üben. Irgendwann willst du das ja bestimmt eh können und um das Sicherheitsgefühl dafür zu bekommen muss man es auch einfach mal machen.
Viel wichtiger ist aber, dass man sich irgendwie (zB mit Erfolgserlebnissen) die Motivation aufrecht erhält und da is Schrittgeschwindigkeit echt undankbar. Es ist um ein Vielfaches einfacher 100m den Berg runter auf dem Hinterrad zu blasen, als 10m+ in Zeitlupe zu absolvieren.



efahrad863 schrieb:


> Mal eine andere Frage, ist es schonmal jemanden passiert, das er sich auf das Rad gesetzt hat?


Das kann natürlich immer passieren, wenn man abrutscht oder in Panik halb abspringt oderwasauchimmer, im Rahmen der "normalen" Manual-Ausgleichsbewegung würd ich mir da aber weniger Sorgen machen.
MTBs sind eh so lang, dass der Balancepunkt "weiter oben" ist. Für BMX-Manuals, bei denen das Vorderrad nur wenige cm über dem Boden ist fehlt da einfach der Hebel. Außerdem geht das Vorderrad ja nach oben, wenn man nach vorne geht - bzw. man geht nach vorne weil das Vorderrad nach oben geht.
Da passiert es mir eher mal, dass ich am/vor dem Sattel hängen bleibe oder - was durchaus unangenehm ist - dass die Innenseite vom hinteren Beim vom Reifen rasiert wird 👺


----------



## scratch_a (28. September 2021)

ylfcm schrieb:


> Es ist um ein Vielfaches einfacher 100m den Berg runter auf dem Hinterrad zu blasen, als 10m+ in Zeitlupe zu absolvieren.



Ohne selbst den Manual auch nur ansatzweise zu können.....zumindest mir geht es beim üben so, dass mir die Überwindung bzw. es für den Kopf um einiges leichter in Schrittgeschwindigkeit fällt, als mit höherer Geschwindigkeit. 
Dass es aber technisch wahrscheinlich langsamer schwieriger ist, bezweifle ich keinesfalls


----------



## Xyz79 (29. September 2021)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Ohne selbst den Manual auch nur ansatzweise zu können.....zumindest mir geht es beim üben so, dass mir die Überwindung bzw. es für den Kopf um einiges leichter in Schrittgeschwindigkeit fällt, als mit höherer Geschwindigkeit.
> Dass es aber technisch wahrscheinlich langsamer schwieriger ist, bezweifle ich keinesfalls


Manual in Schrittheschwindigkeit ist deutlich schwerer als mit höherer Geschwindigkeit und mit Gefälle. Geschwindigkeit stabilisiert da enorm. Der Bremsreflex muss halt als Notanker sitzen. Dann fühlt man sich auch sicher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alteoma301 (29. September 2021)

Gestern mal speziell darauf geachtet den Bremsfinger nur noch als Notanker zu setzen und siehe da: es funktioniert gleich auch viel besser und die Manuals werden länger. Im Moment mit dem linken Fuss hinten noch besser als mit dem rechten hinten aber das kommt auch noch... 

Meine Einschätzung zur Geschwindigkeit ist: Lieber gas geben als dümpeln. Das stabilisiert die Seiteliche Bewegung. Nach hinten absteigen musste ich noch nie ohne dass ich es speziell forciert hätte. Dafür hat man ja den Finger auf der Bremse als Notanker.


----------



## efahrad863 (16. Oktober 2022)

Hallo an alle, 
nachdem ich ein weiteres Jahr etwa im Schnitt 2-3x die Woche jeweils eine halbe Stunde geübt habe, wollte ich mal berichten, was daraus geworden ist.
Auf jeden Fall habe ich deutliche Fortschritte erreicht. Die Bremse nutze ich immer noch sehr selten und steige lieber nach hinten ab. Für mich ist es schwieriger 2 Dinge gleichzeitig als Ausgleich zu nutzen (Körper und Bremse) weswegen ich erst den Körper perfektioniere. 

Mir hat tatsächlich ein Ziel geholfen, obwohl ich da nicht dran geglaubt habe. Auf einem einigermaßen Windgeschützten Parkplatz (Wind macht es aus meiner Erfahrung erheblich schwerer) gibt es 4 quere Parkplätze nebeneinander die schön farblich markiert sind. Sind also so 8-10m. Aktuell schaffe ich von 30 Versuchen so ca. 10-12. Das ist meine Challenge die man innerhalb von 10 Minuten abgearbeitet hat.
Manche Versuche werden natürlich auch deutlich länger (maximal so 20m), manche etwas zu kurz mit Abstieg nach hinten oder absinken nach vorne. Manche kommen gar nicht erst hoch. Ich übe das jetzt weiter bis ich die meisten Versuche hinbekomme und dann kommt die Bremse hinzu.
Was auch schon ganz gut geht ist aus dem Manual hüpfen und wieder auf dem Hinterrad landen. Das war am Anfang für mich eine unlösbar schwere Sache.

Mein Resumee: Man kann den Manual in der Ebene gut ohne Bremse erlernen, Vorteile:

Konzentration auf eine Sache
Weniger Geschwindigkeitsverlust, da man nicht bremst, weshalb es auch gut in der Ebene geht
weniger "Gefahr" einen sehr bremslastigen Manual zu lernen und kaum Körpergefühl zu bekommen
recht sicher, wenn man vorher den Absteigreflex nach hinten ausführlich übt (Ich hatte nie einen Sturz)
Ob ich mit mehr Mut bergab schneller ans Ziel gekommen wäre, kann ich nicht sagen. Mir macht es aber Spaß und ich bin zufrieden.
Viele Grüße aus der norddeutschen Tiefebene


----------



## walkingsucks (7. Januar 2023)

Und, zwischenzeitlich mal bergab probiert?


----------

